# Happy New Year '07 Around the World.



## lookout (Dec 31, 2006)

*
HAPPY NEW YEAR'07*

*Another year gone.... I have alot sad feeling and less happiest this year (2006) and I hope 2007 bring Us more peaceful to this world and better life for our future's.*


----------



## Jeda (Dec 31, 2006)

Happy new year to everyone already on the other side of the Timewall?.

Hmm last year we had a very active "New Year at gbatemp" with many members celebrating their New Year here on the forums iirc. Looks like a lot of people have gotten themselves a life during '06. 4 more hours here


----------



## Helmut (Dec 31, 2006)

Happy new year to those who are already in '07.

Stupid flu, I'm stuck at home...


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 31, 2006)

Yes! Happy new years to you lookout, and everybody else at the 'temp!

Frankly this year has sucked pretty bad...
but this homely worm will soon break out of his chrysalis to become a
beautiful butterfly!

For starters I'll be having a little low-key new year's party tonight...
...and only women are invited! 

One of which isn't even a homosexual!!!!

Lesbian roulette anyone?

Wish me luck!


----------



## madmk (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah, happy new year :- )))))))) I'm ill too, but im still gonna be wasted at some bar later on.


----------



## D-Trogh (Dec 31, 2006)

Well, here it's still 3 hours waiting and then it's 1 minute past 2007 !


----------



## Qpido (Dec 31, 2006)

2 More hours to 2007, but I've allready set off all of my firework xD.

Luckily I recorded them on a shitty camera, so I'll get to see the joy again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Q~


----------

